
UpNote – Join the conspiracy of Kindness - kkarann
https://upnote.io/
======
kkarann
Our mission is to provide a global platform to support one another with
positive thoughts Life can be tough at times, but even a few good messages can
help makes things a whole lot easier! We believe that everyone is happy to
give to someone in need. On UpNote we are crowdsourcing this positivity for
all those who need it.

